# A New Translation of the Septuagint. Why?!



## yeutter (Apr 27, 2009)

Three very readable translations of the Septuagint are now available in English Translation. 
The oldest of the three is *The Septuagint with Apocrypha* translated by Sir Lancelot Charles Lee Brenton, an Anglican cleric, in 1851; was recently reprinted by Hendrickson. It has the advantage of including the greek text. It is available from CBD for $26.95. 
Oxford Press issued *A New English Translation of the Septuagint* in 2007. It does not include the Greek text. It is based on the Rahlfs and other critical editions of the Greek text. It is very readable. It is available from CBD for $30.00.
The third edition of the Septuagint in English translation is the Old Testament in *The Orthodox Study Bible* released in 2008. The Orthodox translators use the Rahlfs text. They acknowledge that they consulted the Brenton translation and usually follow the *New King James Version'*s translation where the Septuagint and Masoretic agree. It is available from CBD for $32.99.
Most of us consult the Septuagint to see precisely how it differs from the Masoretic. What is the advantage of Oxford's, *A New Translation of the Septuagint*? It might be useful if accompanied by an interlinear English translation of the Greek text. In its current format I see no advantage of this translation.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 27, 2009)

I think the NETS is a scholarly attempt to present a comparison of the LXX with the Hebrew. (The English of the NETS is based on the NRSV, but not as gender-netural, If I recall correctly). 

The OSB, on the other hand, is for Eastern "Orthodox" believers. The EOC believes the LXX is divinely inspired and God's improvement upon the Hebrew OT, and the final authority at least where Scripture is concerned. The notes are also meant to promote EO theology. As you said, it is based upon the NKJV (pretty much word-for-word in the NT, but loosely in the OT/Apocrypha).


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 28, 2009)

Regarding the Orthodox Study Bible, I have a copy. The LXX translation is pretty readable but the Study Notes are a Disaster. Where they occasionally directly quote a Church Father, it is instructive but they muddy up the Notes with their Pelagian Orthodox heresies. Buy it for the Translation, Not the Notes.


----------

